# Pictures of razored gray or silver horses please



## mydaddysjag (Jan 15, 2009)

So, its pretty cold here, and I'm anxiously awaiting warmer weather and show season. In light of that, I would love to see pictures of your gray or silver horses razored.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 15, 2009)

:salute



:salute Please go to my website and see Joy!


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a gray horse!!

*AF Midnight Frost*

But he's hiding some colors in his genes I think















Picture: J. Jonientz - Germany






Picture: J.Jonientz - Germany


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have any head shots like the beautiful horse above but here's two of my silver dapples supporting my favorite look.

Pleasant Views Flashin' J.R. 5yr old Gelding in this photo from last year he won Grand Champion Gelding 34'' and under definitely not the most impressive picture of him as he was that scary ribbon might have eaten him



lol






And our newest acquisition CCMF Darling Doll I love this mare she is a sweetheart and absolutely breathtaking Can't wait to introduce her in the show ring next year!






Thanks for letting me share!

~Jessica


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is one of our fillies.






Here is our stallion. this is after his halter class so not sooo made up.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is one of our razored Classic Shetlands, "Buckeye WCF Classical Story" at the Ohio World Championship Show in Columbus. Blending is the whole key to the look other than using a razor, even if he is not a gray or silver horse.


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 18, 2009)

Jessica_06 said:


> I don't have any head shots like the beautiful horse above but here's two of my silver dapples supporting my favorite look.
> Pleasant Views Flashin' J.R. 5yr old Gelding in this photo from last year he won Grand Champion Gelding 34'' and under definitely not the most impressive picture of him as he was that scary ribbon might have eaten him
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica,

Your horse looks very nice!!

I really love that gray color!!!

No one else having gray horses???


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Jessica,

Your horse looks very nice!!

I really love that gray color!!!

No one else having gray horses???

Thank you!

I agree with Coventry farm Blending is very important what I do is put on their show halter and clip with a #50 up to the nose band and around the eyes where you'd like then shaving cream and a bucket of water and start working. I get my best results when I razor about 3-5 days before the show. Then the night before your class I go over it again and it comes right off very easily. Have fun and remember practice makes perfect.

~Jessica


----------



## Devon (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr Zorro





Now Owned By Sohpie Butler.


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 22, 2009)

I think we will have to practice with those razord horses noses


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a picture of our gray sabino stallion, "Chaser", taken last year before a show:


----------

